# Lathe Steady Rest Design...



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey all,

I am hoping to start turning again, and I am aiming mainly for chair parts. One thing I am going to do is to build be a full length tool rest. Since I am turning chair parts, I will be needing a steady rest. Of course, the most common one that I see is the one that completely circles the work and has three wheels that support the work. This will not work for what I am setting up to do.

A few months ago, I saw a video demonstration of a well known wood turner (can't recall the name) using a steady rest made of wood. He waxed the rest and the work so it would not burn the work. The steady rest used a wedge to hold tension on the turning.

Does anyone know what I am talking about? Can you help my feeble mind remember where I saw this?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

RobH, don't know if this is what you are talking about.

http://www.bigtreetools.com/products/steady-rest.html


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Is this the style you are looking for?

From wood stuff 2009

Oneway lathes sell a commercial version if you can't make one yourself.

This style is often used ffor spindles too

From wood stuff 2009
Bob


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been playing around with making a steady rest for my old craftsman lathe.
Here's some photos of the work-in-progress to date.
http://picasaweb.google.com/summerspa53/EvolutionOfTheSteadyRest#
http://picasaweb.google.com/summerspa53/EvolutionOfTheSteadyRest02#
Today I'm going to try at totally different direction…1/2 allthread with wooden cross members and nut/washer combos to adjust the play…of course photos will follow.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Just favourited this http://lumberjocks.com/toyguy/blog/13485 maybe it can help.


----------

